# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  معلمة خصوصية في العين

## فارسه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا امهات واولياء امور ابا اطلب منكم طلب واللي هو ابغي رقم ابله تيي البيت او مب مشكله اروحلها عسب تدرس بنتي وبعطيها راتب شهري اباها حق السنه اليايه لبنتي الي بتكون ف صف اول ابتدائي من العين يا ريت لو تكون من منطقة اليحر بالتحديد

وجزاكم الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## Jawharah

إن شاء الله تحصلين
أعرف مدرسات شطورات بدبي والشارقة وأبوظبي

----------


## ام القلوب

حبيبتي هذا رقمي انا بدرس وعندي خبرة بالتدريس فترة طويلة وعندي سيارة بدرس جميع المواد 0556920543

----------


## فارسه

امين مشكورة عالرد

----------


## فارسه

> حبيبتي هذا رقمي انا بدرس وعندي خبرة بالتدريس فترة طويلة وعندي سيارة بدرس جميع المواد 0556920543


تسلمين يا ام القلوب بتواصل معاج ان شاء الله

----------


## وناس

أختي أنا مدرسة ودا رقمي 0569563320

----------

